# What are some good deep sea charters that offer walk ons.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking to go deep sea fishing next week. Would like to keep the walk on fee under a $100.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

This is old I know, but you need to hit up the Lickety-Split or Water Hazard. I think your budget is a little low for a DEEP trip.


----------

